# IceWM und der Mauscursor.

## V10lator

Hi,

bis jetzt war ich mit LXDE für schwächere Rechner (Netbooks) ganz zufrieden. Doch ich musste ja mal wieder experimentieren und so sah ich mir fluxbox an. Leider konnte ich keine allzu großen Geschwindigkeitsverbesserungen gegenüber LXDE feststellen und als ich gerade wieder mit dem ausprobieren aufhören wollte lass ich über IceWM.

Das Ende vom Lied: Mir fallen fast die Augen raus. Während LXDE und fluxbox so gut wie gleich performten schießt IceWM an beiden vorbei.  :Shocked: 

Soweit so gut. Doch bevor ich mich jetzt damit beschäftige wie ich z.B. das Menü in IceWM einrichte habe ich eine ganz wichtige Frage: Kann IceWM Mauscursor aus ~/.icons benutzen? Meinen gesetzten Cursor zeigt es in Fenstern zwar an, bewege ich die Maus aber z.B. auf die Fensterrahmen zeichnet IceWM wieder einen anderen (aus dem IceWM Theme, denke ich).

----------

## franzf

Hilft das weiter?

http://www.icewm.org/manual/icewm-16.html

Kommt sofort bei der web-Suche nach "icewm cursor".

----------

## V10lator

Jain:

Nein, denn: Diese Dateien sind im Theme vorhanden, das ist ja das Problem und deswegen:

Ja, denn: Einfach die Dateien löschen!  :Smile: 

Ich glaube ich benutze diesen Thread mal um weitere fragen zu IceWM zu stellen.  :Smile: 

- Es gibt nicht zufällig ein Tool um aus den .desktop files aus denen in KDE/Gnome/Xfce4/LXDE/... das Menü gebastelt wird ein Menü für IceWM zu bauen, oder?

- IceWM ist nirgends wirklich freedesktop konform, richtig? (Das bedeutet viel Arbeit, aber hoffentlich kommt am Ende ein wunderschöner, rasend schneller Desktop raus  :Wink: )

- Im Menü muss man bei Untermenüs klicken damit sich diese öffnen, lässt sich das verstellen?

- ich habe in die ~/.icewm/startup das nm-applet eingetragen, starte ich nun IceWM ist das Applet aber nicht zu sehen, auch wird keine Verbindung aufgebaut. Möchte ich es dann nochmal manuell starten beschwert es sich das es bereits gestartet wurde. Erst ein "killall nm-applet && nm-applet" macht es nutzbar. Kennt jemand dieses Problem und hat eine Lösung?

----------

